# Taurus TCP



## a a r o n (Aug 25, 2010)

After my last trip to the range my mag release on my TCP broke in half and fell out. Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement for it without having to send it in to Taurus? 

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good luck. Taurus won't sell parts. They will tell you to send it back for a free repair. You need to get hold of their customer service.

you might find something on ebay, but it's a long shot.


----------



## popst (Aug 28, 2016)

You need Mag Release Kit #58

Call Taurus to get this.


----------

